
Breakthrough Starshot successfully launch world's smallest spacecraft - based2
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/28/breakthrough-starshot-successfully-launch-worlds-smallest-spacecraft
======
Boothroid
I hope I live long enough to see the results of this. Proxima Centauri indeed!

